# Labor Day Fun Tourney Info



## Whit1

*2007 Manistee Salmon/Trout Tournament (Sponsored by The Fishdog Company)* 
​*WHEN:* Saturday, September 1st

*WHERE:* Manistee, Michigan launching from the public launch at the piers (1st St. Beach) Skippers may choose where they will fish. Ludington, Manistee, Onekama, Arcadia, and Frankfort are all open to this tournament.

*CAMPING:* Be sure to make reservations early!!!!!
*Insta-Launch Campground* on the Big Manistee R. just before it flows into Manistee Lake near the intersection of US31 and M55. For those who have never stayed at the campgrounds you will need to keep in mind that it is best to trailer your boat to the 1st St. Beach launch. It is much faster to do so.
*Farm View Resort *which is located on US31 about 5 (?) miles south of Manistee. Phone: 231-757-9447. Camping is $15 per night.
*Orchard Beach State Park* is a mile north of Insta-Launch Campground
Some participants stay in motor homes at the 1st St. Beach Launch (SW corner of the parking lot)

*Captains are to pick up *their "Captain's Packet" from the * Fishdog* guys at Insta-Launch Campground on Thursday or Friday evening. They will be on the same campsites as last year lots 202, 203, and 204.

*TIME:* Fishing begins at 5AM and ends in time for teams to travel from their chosen port to *Farm View Resort* for the weigh-in. The weigh-in will be at *1PM SHARP*. Teams arriving late will not have their catch entered.

*POT LUCK FEAST:* Immediately following the weigh-in. Clean your fish AFTER the meal and Meet n' Greet. There is also electricity. This will be held at *Farm View Resort* located on US 31 about 5 miles south of Manistee. There is plenty of room for parking vehicles and boats, electricity is available. They will be ready for us. This saves the uncertainty of having the picnic area at First St. Beach available.

When you sign up please list what you and your crew will be offering in the way of culinary delights for this feast.......or do so later on, but well before the event.


*MOTEL INFO:* Email me for information

*FISHING INFO:* *Fishing *starts at 5:00am till 11:00am (Must pull lines at 11:00am and get right in for weigh in)
*Cost *will be $35.00 ($30.00 for total weight and $5.00 for biggest fish) This is a slight change from previous years in order to pay out a few more cash places. Additional places will also be added and they will receive &#8220;prizes&#8221; rather than money.
*Six* rod limit
*Two to Four* man teams (If you have a 4 man team you must only catch a 3 man limit)
*Weigh* in 5 fish of any kind
*Ten *points per fish that you weigh in. 
*No more* than 5 fish at weigh in.
*You must* know select your big fish before weighing in. No checking at the scales.
*No Cull
No Tie Breakers
Must be* a Michigan Sportsman member to enter.
*Pay *entry fee at weigh in.

*The NO CULL RULES*
You May Not
Throw dead fish back period.
Any fish that is bleeding.
Any fish that you put in your cooler or live well.
You may throw back any fish that you do not want that is 100% going to survive back into the lake.
Any fish that is under size
*Marine Radio: *We will be on Channel 72

*SIGN-UP:* Email me at [email protected] or through the site if you plan on joining in the fun. Include the names of your crew members and boat name. If they are on the site include their member name. 
*Sponsor and Prizes*
*The Fishdog Company*, Michigan Sportsman.com advertisers owned by Adjusted3, Running Arends, and The Fishdog continue as sponsors of this event.
*T-shirts: **List the sizes for each of your team members* 
*Raffle: *The prizes will be raffled off after the weigh-in while we eat. Each participant will receive free raffle tickets.

*TEAMS* 
Team FISHDOG: Adjusted3, Running Arends, and Midway97
Team Dann09: Dann09, Whit, Dan, ?
Team Severus:
Team Rat City Hooker:
Team Tad Pole
Team Midway
Team Cadillacjethro: Jeff (CJ) Jack, Mark (XXL, 2-)
Team Go Blue: Butch/Matt
Team Eddiejohn: Eddiejohn, Frantz


----------



## Whit1

Guys and gals please make note that there are some changes in this event due, mainly, to the fact that there are Indian nets out of Manistee. Right now they are mainly south of the harbor. We will keep you posted as to where they are as Labor Day draws near.


----------



## Midway97

Hey Whit,
I'm gonna donate my entry fee again this year

Team Midway, Crew TBD again this year


----------



## DANN09

Team Danno will be there to pick up the first place trophies at the wiegh in 
I have one ? Should we pay entry fee when we pick captains pack or at wiegh in.

Team members------George, Milt, Dan, ?
Port----------------Frankfort
Boat---------------My Munnee


----------



## severus

Allow me to throw my


----------



## Sixshooter

I will be there as well.


----------



## toto

Hey George, don't forget your pocket change


----------



## Whit1

toto said:


> Hey George, don't forget your pocket change


Shhhhhhhhh!!! :lol:


----------



## DANN09

And the muffins. right Milt.


----------



## Whit1

DANN09 said:


> And the muffins. right Milt.


These young lads have no idea of the tricks us wizened verterans have up our sleeves...........:lol:


----------



## severus

Milt, if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, then baffle them with BS.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

I am glad to hear that you have selected Farmview resort for the weigh in and pot luck dinner. There is more than enough parking room and the seasonal campers there are looking foward to having you there. The rates are $18 for full hook-up, $15 for electric and if we have an over flow $10 for a place to squat. Here is a link to contact Terry or Bill if you decide to stay with us. http://www.farmviewresort.com

Larry


----------



## Tad Pole

Tad Pole will be there,crew list to be announced


----------



## thousandcasts

toto said:


> Hey George, don't forget your pocket change


Every old salt worth his weight in downrigger balls knows you have to "buy the bites" in order to keep 'em coming. Works well in rivers too.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

DANN09 said:


> And the muffins. right Milt.


Hey Uncle Milty you fishing with Danno or do you need another ride in the Toy Box??? :yikes: 

Larry


----------



## Whit1

Guys,
Cadillacjethro is a rookie in this tourney so treat him gently! For a time! For a bit! At least don't scare him and his crew this week anyway! :lol:


----------



## Whit1

Rat City Hooker said:


> Hey Uncle Milty you fishing with Danno or do you need another ride in the Toy Box??? :yikes:
> 
> Larry


 
I'll be with Team Dann09 this year so you'll be without my boat guiding expertise.............:lol:


----------



## cadillacjethro

Whit1 said:


> Guys,
> Cadillacjethro is a rookie in this tourney so treat him gently! For a time! For a bit! At least don't scare him and his crew this week anyway! :lol:


Hey guys,
If you treat us gently, we may never leave. Looking forward to meeting ya'll and having a great weekend.
Jeff


----------



## Sixshooter

Another option fellas if the nets are a huge safety concern (which they are for me) is to adjust the fishing times a bit. 

I may just do it on my own anyhow and fish from dawn (daylight say 6 or 630am to the 11am).

Just be careful if you fish manistee.

If the nets stay in manistee i don't think our reservation in manistee will remain for next year. My family is to important to me.


----------



## thousandcasts

I'm hoping a lot of people cancel their reservations for next year. Maybe then I'll finally get my hands on one of those prized campsites, at Insta Launch, right on the river instead of on the dock channel. :lol:


----------



## Butch

Team Go Blue is in. 

Does Farmview have any fish-cleaning facilities?

Butch


----------



## eddiejohn4

Frantz and I will also attend.  looking forward to it.


----------



## Whit1

Butch said:


> Team Go Blue is in.
> 
> Does Farmview have any fish-cleaning facilities?
> 
> Butch


Yes they do.


----------



## cadillacjethro

Any ideas on what to bring for food? We will supply the grill for the t-bones Whit's bringin.:mischeif:


----------



## Whit1

cadillacjethro said:


> Any ideas on what to bring for food? We will supply the grill for the t-bones Whit's bringin.:mischeif:


That'll be a "No" on the steaks buddy!!!

As for food suggestions:
Kentucky Fried chicken...there's one on US31 on the south end of town.
Venison sausage or the like
Some chocolatey, gooey dessert treat
Meatloaf


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Whit1
That'll be a "No" on the steaks buddy!!

How about some homemade peanutbutter fudge.:corkysm55 :corkysm55

Larry


----------



## Whit1

Rat City Hooker said:


> Whit1
> How about some homemade peanutbutter fudge.:corkysm55 :corkysm55
> 
> Larry


That'll be a huge YES if ya are bringing it.


----------



## eddiejohn4

I could pre smoke some ribs, but would have to heat them back up. I will make some venison egg rolls with hot mustard sauce if you guys want.


----------



## bluedevil

Team Bluedevil will be there again this year.


----------



## Whit1

*TEAMS
*Team FISHDOG: Adjusted3, Running Arends, and Midway97
Team Dann09: Dann09, Whit, Dan, ?
Team Severus:
Team Rat City Hooker:
Team Tad Pole
Team Midway
Team Cadillacjethro: Jeff (CJ) Jack, Mark (XXL, 2-)
Team Go Blue: Butch/Matt
Team Eddiejohn: Eddiejohn, Frantz
Team Bluedevil
Team Sixshooter
Team Slayer


----------



## Sixshooter

Whit1 said:


> *EAMS*
> Team FISHDOG: Adjusted3, Running Arends, and Midway97
> Team Dann09: Dann09, Whit, Dan, ?
> Team Severus:
> Team Rat City Hooker:
> Team Tad Pole
> Team Midway
> Team Cadillacjethro: Jeff (CJ) Jack, Mark (XXL, 2-)
> Team Go Blue: Butch/Matt
> Team Eddiejohn: Eddiejohn, Frantz
> Team Bluedevil?


 
Dang. I was left off the list AGAIN.


----------



## Whit1

Sixshooter said:


> Dang. I was left off the list AGAIN.


Sorry about that!!! How could I EVER forget/neglect the Fair Lady Beverly!!!!..........oh! yah! You too Six!!!!! :lol:


----------



## fishin'magician'

Wow this looks like alot of fun I will start looking for a team and let you know. Does anyone do fish boil there?


----------



## Whit1

fishin'magician' said:


> Wow this looks like alot of fun I will start looking for a team and let you know. Does anyone do fish boil there?


A fish boil might take some time to do, but if you can do it then do it.


----------



## slayer

Team Slayer will be back again this year "With a little better luck i hope" Team members to follow . Last year was still a blast ....


----------



## Whit1

*TEAMS
*Team FISHDOG: Adjusted3, Running Arends, and Midway97
Team Dann09: Dann09, Whit, Dan, ?
Team Rat City Hooker:
Team Tad Pole
Team Midway
Team Cadillacjethro: Jeff (CJ) Jack, Mark (XXL, 2-)
Team Go Blue: Butch/Matt
Team Eddiejohn: Eddiejohn, Frantz
Team Bluedevil
Team Sixshooter
Team Slayer
Team Gotta Have It: Dan, Bob, Danny H., Gary
Team DonP or Team Golden Goby SalmonSlayer (Ben), Steinfishski (Tim), and Spanky (Dan).
Team Lil Daddy


----------



## RIVER LADY

Dang how did I miss this. 

I would love to join in. Any one have room for two women.:evil: Me of course, and a friend.


----------



## severus

Whit, please remove my name from the list. Brian Stone and I will be fishing with Sixshooter, instead.

Ken


----------



## DonP

Ok... Ok...

I will keep everyone in suspense no longer... 

The "Pete & RePete" will again make a visit to Manistee over the Labor Day holiday weekend with "yours truly" as captain... and... I am not exactly sure what I am getting myself into with the following motley crewmembers...

SalmonSlayer (Ben), Steinfishski (Tim), and Spanky (Dan).

Oh... just to warn you guys... the "Golden Goby" :fish2: will be making an appearance again this year after missing last year!!


----------



## Whit1

DonP said:


> Ok... Ok...
> 
> I will keep everyone in suspense no longer...
> 
> The "Pete & RePete" will again make a visit to Manistee over the Labor Day holiday weekend with "yours truly" as captain... and... I am not exactly sure what I am getting myself into with the following motley crewmembers...
> 
> SalmonSlayer (Ben), Steinfishski (Tim), and Spanky (Dan).
> 
> Oh... just to warn you guys... the "Golden Goby" :fish2: will be making an appearance again this year after missing last year!!


Captain Don,
Your entry into this event is received with a warm heart, open arms, and enthusiasm of demeanor. That's all I'm gonna say. I shall ashew making any other comments................:help:


----------



## cadillacjethro

The boys from the Flashover boat will be bringing a venison meatball dish (very tasty), and a desert (sheet cake). Oh yea BTW, anybody finishing ahead of us in the fishing contest will not be allowed to partake in the enjoyment that _is_ venison meatballs:evil:


----------



## Whit1

cadillacjethro said:


> The boys from the Flashover boat will be bringing a venison meatball dish (very tasty), and a desert (sheet cake). Oh yea BTW, anybody finishing ahead of us in the fishing contest will not be allowed to partake in the enjoyment that _is_ venison meatballs:evil:


Speaking of which it's getting time for some serious smack to be layed as per tradition.

Team Dann09 after missing last year's event due to a certain son of George's wedding (the lad was severely castigated for holding such a mundane affair......as compared to the Labor Day event....on such a hallowed date) will once again be on the water and trolling with a vengence, vim, vigor, and vitality in order to take our rightful place in the upper echelons of the list of teams........................BEWARE!!!!!


----------



## Duckman1

We will be there again for this great event! Crew and port TBD. We'll see everyone at the weigh-in.


----------



## DonP

Uncle Miltie said:


> vengence, vim, vigor, and vitality


Hmmmm... you must be going to put some Geritol & Viagra in those muffins this year then!! :evil::yikes::lol:


----------



## cadillacjethro

He must have overdosed on his medication.:lol::lol:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

DonP said:


> Hmmmm... you must be going to put some Geritol & Viagra in those muffins this year then!! :evil::yikes::lol:


 Works for me. :woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## Spoon Fed

what would u do with that Larry? if i come im not sleeping near your tent


----------



## Sixshooter

Whit1 said:


> Sorry about that!!! How could I EVER forget/neglect the Fair Lady Beverly!!!!..........oh! yah! You too Six!!!!! :lol:


 
Due to the arrival of our first child on July 2nd 2007. Beverly has made an executive decision and has decided with the advice of our doctors not to attend this event for the weekend. It is a bummer for me, since the both of us look forward to this weekend.

In her stead i have recruited Severus and Captian Brian Beer Morgan a.k.a Rackstracker as crew for my weary vessel.

We will be in the cabin on lot 119 at insta launch.

Beverly said she may be able to make a day trip on Sunday to see who she can but no promises.

But we are both VERY excited with the addition of Gracie into our lives.

-Jim


----------



## Whit1

Sixshooter said:


> Due to the arrival of our first child on July 2nd 2007. Beverly has made an executive decision and has decided with the advice of our doctors not to attend this event for the weekend. It is a bummer for me, since the both of us look forward to this weekend.
> 
> In her stead i have recruited Severus and Captian Brian Beer Morgan a.k.a Rackstracker as crew for my weary vessel.
> 
> We will be in the cabin on lot 119 at insta launch.
> 
> Beverly said she may be able to make a day trip on Sunday to see who she can but no promises.
> 
> But we are both VERY excited with the addition of Gracie into our lives.
> 
> -Jim


Dearest Jim,
How about YOU stay and send the Fair Lady Beverly in your stead??????? If you think for a moment that Severus and Capt'n BBM/Rack will in any way shape or form replace your lovely bride...............ya'd better get yur eyez examined buddy!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Whit1

*Team Update* 
*TEAMS
*Team FISHDOG: Adjusted3, Running Arends, and Midway97
Team Dann09: Dann09, Whit, Dan, ?
Team Rat City Hooker:
Team Tad Pole
Team Midway
Team Cadillacjethro: Jeff (CJ) Jack, Mark (XXL, 2-)
Team Go Blue: Butch/Matt
Team Eddiejohn: Eddiejohn, Frantz
Team Bluedevil
Team Sixshooter
Team Slayer
Team Gotta Have It: Dan, Bob, Danny H., Gary
Team DonP or Team Golden Goby SalmonSlayer (Ben), Steinfishski (Tim), and Spanky (Dan).
Team Lil Daddy
Team Duckman1


----------



## cadillacjethro

Soooooooo, I'm sitting here eyeing up the competition and I see DonP with first place finishes in '02, '03, and '05. What the hell were the rest of you guys and gals doin? Nobody thought maybe you should steal his poles?


----------



## Whit1

cadillacjethro said:


> Soooooooo, I'm sitting here eyeing up the competition and I see DonP with first place finishes in '02, '03, and '05. What the hell were the rest of you guys and gals doin? Nobody thought maybe you should steal his poles?


Don is a cunning lad who, during tourney time thinks like a fish.....smells like one as well..........and really gets into the gig. He chooses his crews in order to find like minded........and smelling (except for Stein)......who can add their cunning to his in order to blend a contest winning stew. As soon as you meet these guys you'll understand. However you do need to pray that Spanky......one of Don's crewboys......doesn't wear his green speedo outfit. It is a horrid and most disconcerting sight to see. :lol:


----------



## cadillacjethro

However you do need to pray that Spanky......one of Don's crewboys......doesn't wear his green speedo outfit. It is a horrid and most disconcerting sight to see. :lol:[/quote]

It's times like these that I sincerely wish you were not so eloquent with quill and paper. You painted a picture...that well...lets just say after several minutes kneeling at the porcelain alter talking to Ralph, I still can't/won't wrap my mind around!!:yikes:


----------



## Whit1

cadillacjethro said:


> However you do need to pray that Spanky......one of Don's crewboys......doesn't wear his green speedo outfit. It is a horrid and most disconcerting sight to see. :lol:


It's times like these that I sincerely wish you were not so eloquent with quill and paper. You painted a picture...that well...lets just say after several minutes kneeling at the porcelain alter talking to Ralph, I still can't/won't wrap my mind around!!:yikes:[/quote]

You are a wise man CJ :lol:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

cadillacjethro said:


> However you do need to pray that Spanky......one of Don's crewboys......doesn't wear his green speedo outfit. It is a horrid and most disconcerting sight to see. :lol:


It's times like these that I sincerely wish you were not so eloquent with quill and paper. You painted a picture...that well...lets just say after several minutes kneeling at the porcelain alter talking to Ralph, I still can't/won't wrap my mind around!!:yikes:[/QUOTE]










Just thought we would send a pic of Spanky as a reminder to ya'all.
Larry and Val (Mrs.Rat City Hooker)


----------



## Whit1

Larry my friend you may have earned your first "Strike" in here. Posting a photo such as that with its attendent horror inducing potential is certainly a violation of something. :yikes: :lol:

Spanky you need to get in here to defend yourself!!!


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Whit1 said:


> Larry my friend you may have earned your first "Strike" in here. Posting a photo such as that with its attendent horror inducing potential is certainly a violation of something. :yikes: :lol:
> 
> Spanky you need to get in here to defend yourself!!!


Actually I (Val) posted it :yikes:

Is this one better 









Val


----------



## cadillacjethro

Rat City Hooker said:


> Just thought we would send a pic of Spanky as a reminder to ya'all.
> Larry and Val (Mrs.Rat City Hooker)


Looks like 'ole Spanky has lost some weight. Is he Ill?:lol:


----------



## Butch

Sixshooter said:


> ...with the advice of our doctors not to attend this event for the weekend.
> -Jim


Sorry, Jim, I didn't know we were that bad:yikes:

Butch


----------



## cadillacjethro

Working with crew member Jack today and he says he has near a $100 bill ($73 short) to lay down on the boys from "Flashover" finishing in the top 20 (unless the list gets longer). Any takers?


----------

